# Beratung: 24 Zoll MTB für große 5jährige



## bedman (6. März 2016)

Hallo an Alle,

das erste richtige Bike für meine große Tochter muss her. Gelernt hat Sie auf einem Puky 16", aus dem Sie aber komplett rausgewachsen ist. Eigentlich dachte ich, dass wir auf 20" umsteigen, nach ein paar Besuchen bei verschiedenen Händler, passt Sie aber auch schon, wenn auch knapp, auf ein "kleines" 24" (z.B. Cube Kid 240).

Sie ist 1,22m groß und hat eine Schrittlänge von 55cm.

Leider waren die Farben des Cubes in den Augen meiner Tochter nicht so pralle, also bin ich weiter auf die Suche gegangen. Da ist mir das Orbea MX 24 XC aufgefallen. Wie fällt die Geometrie im Vergleich zum Cube aus? Habt Ihr noch andere Empfehlungen im Rahmen bis 400€, möglichst leicht, die für meine Tochter passen würden.

Danke für Eure Hilfe!!

VG Bedman


----------



## diana-alice (6. März 2016)

Da gibt es einige Alternativen...
Das Kubikes 24s würde knapp passen. 
Islabike wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. Das Cube würde mir nicht ins Haus kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (6. März 2016)

Empfehle eine "small" Version. Kubikes oder Kania. Preislich in "neu" allerdings etwas über 400. Und gebraucht im Prinzip (noch) kaum zu bekommen...


----------



## bedman (6. März 2016)

Super, danke erstmal für die Tipps! Die Vorschläge sind super, leider etwas über meinem Budget. Ich schau mich mal auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt um.
Ich hab mir die Mühe gemacht, die Geometrie von Kania Twentyfour Small und Kubikes 24s mit anderen 24 Zoll Kinderfahrrädern zu vergleichen. Das Merida Matts J24 Race kommt recht nah ran.
Was meint Ihr, wäre das eine "günstigere" Alternative zu Kania, Kubikes & Co., oder doch zu groß?


----------



## KIV (6. März 2016)

Wir hatten das Kaniabike 24s und der Junior war sehr happy damit. Das Oberrohr verläuft so, dass das Kind wirklich bequem nach vorne absitzen kann. Das finde ich vor allem aus Sicherheitsgründen absolut unschlagbar. Die Überstandshöhe ist dort wirklich für die Stelle angegeben, wo das Kind im Notfall auch stehen kann, also ein gutes Stück vor der Sattelspitze.

Ich habe unserem Junior jetzt als Nachfolger ein sehr kleines Cube 26" zusammengebaut und ärgere mich darüber, nicht doch wieder ein Kaniabike genommen zu haben.
Problem: Obwohl der Rahmen von der Höhe und Oberrohrlänge her perfekt passt, kann unser 'Großer' vor dem Sattel nicht über dem Oberrohr stehen. Er ist deutlich zu groß für das Kaniabike, trotzdem passt das nicht.

Bedenke für Deine Budgetplanung ggf auch den hohen Wiederverkaufswert vom Kania. Das Rad kann rd 2,5 Jahre gefahren werden und geht dann mit ca. 200€ Verlust auch gut wieder weg - da 'verschleißt' ja nicht wirklich was...


----------



## diana-alice (7. März 2016)

Wie sieht es mit Frogbike aus?

Mir fehlt zwar der Erfahrungswert, jedoch sind diese wesentlich günstiger.

Es gibt hier auch einen extra Thread zu Frogbikes.


----------



## KIV (7. März 2016)

Der Hersteller macht leider keine genauen Angaben zur Geometrie, gibt aber die Altersklasse von 8-10 Jahren an. Alleine von der Rahmenform her erscheint es mir im Vergleich zum Kaniabike 24s recht gestreckt und das Oberrohr steigt steil an.
Einige Nutzer berichten über schlechte Lackqualität und außermittig aufgebaute Laufräder - wenn ich mich bei letzterem nicht irre.


----------



## bedman (7. März 2016)

Bei Frogbike und Islabike sind die 24" Räder auch eine Nummer größer, womit nur die 20" in Frage kämen. Irgendwie finde ich die 24" Räder auf Grund der längeren Einsatzdauer und besseren Rolleigenschaft attraktiver, vor Allem wenn meine Tochter weiter so wächst, können wir nächstes Jahr wieder mit der Suche beginnen!?

Ich hab in der Nähe eine Kania Fachhändler, wir werden auf jeden Fall mal Probefahren! Das gute ist, er hat auch Merida im Angebot, also können wir direkt vergleichen.
Wisst Ihr ob Kania eine Werksverkauf in Kusterdingen hat?


----------



## KIV (7. März 2016)

Den Vorteil der großen Räder kann ich absolut bestätigen. Manche halten 24" für eine 'Zwischengröße', die nur kurz genutzt wird. 
Das ist aber Quatsch, unser Kaniabike 24" wurde 2 Jahre lang genutzt und ich habe nur mit einem neuen Vorbau und herausziehen der Sattelstütze immer ein gutes Setup hinbekommen.


----------



## trifi70 (7. März 2016)

Weil die Frage nach dem Matts kam: habe 24" Kania s und Matts verglichen (Rahmen nebeneinander stehend) und der Kania ist für ein kleines Kind besser geeignet bzw. passt halt früher, da:
er kürzer ist (2 oder 3cm aus dem Gedächtnis)
die Überstandshöhe durch die Form des Oberrohrs niedriger ist
die Tretlagerabsenkung höher ausfällt, damit das Kind etwas tiefer sitzt und besser mit den Füßen auf den Boden kommt

Dazu kommt der vermutlich bessere Wiederverkaufswert. Und bei Kinderrädern ist es anders als bei Autos. Ich denke, Du bekommst die 250 Eur Aufpreis beim Verkauf wirklich wieder zurück und das Kind hat über die Nutzungsdauer mehr Spaß. Bedenke auch: die "normalen" Rädern haben ungefähr identischen Preisbereich, auch in 2 Jahren noch. Die wirklich guten steigen im Neupreis von Jahr zu Jahr weiter. Und somit werden (interessanterweise) auch die gebrauchten immer "wertvoller".

Das Matts hat trotzdem seine Berechtigung: für Kinder denen es passt. Unter den "normalen" Rädern ist das Matts bis auf die eindeutig zu schwere Gabel ein gutes und durchdachtes Rad.


----------



## drehvial (7. März 2016)

Vergleich der Rahmendaten (Merida, Kubikes, Kania etc.) gibt es hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (7. März 2016)

Jo, danke, mein Gedächtnis ist gar nicht so schlecht: lt. Tabelle ist das Kania 24 s gut 3cm kürzer als das Matts und Tretlager beim Kania gut 1cm tiefer.


----------



## bedman (7. März 2016)

Ja mei, da hätte ich mir die Mühe gar nicht machen müssen  Danke!!


----------



## Taurus1 (8. März 2016)

bedman schrieb:


> Wisst Ihr ob Kania eine Werksverkauf in Kusterdingen hat?



Offiziell glaube ich nicht, aber es lohnt sich, den Herr Fischer anzurufen. Ich habe von ihm auch schon mal ein vom Kunden bestelltes, aber nicht abgeholtes Rad, zum Sonderpreis bekommen. Oder mal nach Vorfuehrraedern fragen. Er hatte auch mal mit PLP (Pyro Light Parts)gelabelte Rahmen "ueber".


----------

